# "Suicide Girls" Models



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 6, 2009)

*Has anyone ever heard of the "Suicide Girls" models?? If you haven't you can go on google and search "suicide girls" and it will come up with their website to look at. Its basically modeling clothed and nude for girls that wouldn't be able to do playboy or magazines like that because their different/unique.. piercings, tattoos, colored hair, etc. You can submit pictures to try out and if they pic you, you are on their website and can go to modeling events for them. but what I didn't like was that you only get paid ($500) if you get selected to be "model of the week" or something like that. Other than that your pictures (mostly nude) are on the internet for all to see with no pay. What do you girls think about this? Would you do it or what are your thoughts on it??*


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 6, 2009)

In 2004 I applied to be one and got turned down.  That was back when it was a bit more exclusive and models were paid for each photo set.  And I am SOOOOO happy I was not accepted when I look back on it today!  Like you said, it's you naked for the whole world to see.

In my honest opinion, the whole site has just degraded to a typical porno site that takes advantages of girls wanting their 15 minutes of fame.  And I don't say that to offend anyone who might be one of their models, because I have a friend who has photo sets on there.  I've heard there's better sites out there that compensate their models better that cater to the SG type, too.

Just if you're considering it just really think about it, and maybe research other options that are out there that might at least give you a bit more money.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 6, 2009)

^Thank you very much for your post. What other sites are there like the suicide girls?? Like you said, you're pretty much naked on the internet for the whole world to see and I don't know if i'm fully comfortable with that. I think if I was going to do that it would only be for a company thats more classy/prestigious like playboy. And they definately pay you more.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 6, 2009)

haha, I'd totally drop my clothes for Playboy!!  I mean, it's freaking Playboy!  Haha!

My brain is totally blank on the other sites... it's been a few years since I've really read a lot about the whole thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My friend who is really into SG said the other sites don't pay any better, but I've heard different so I'm not sure.  Maybe they've all gone to hell


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 6, 2009)

Deviant Nation is one, and has some former SGs (including Apnea) on it. I used to be a member there after I found out about shady crap going on with SG (around the time Apnea and a bunch of other girls were "archived"). Gods Girls is another, though I think they were more aggressively trying to copycat SG at the time; looks like they toned it down a bit since then.

As for SG itself, I applied back around 2004-2005 as well, and passed the initial application. However, when I got the contract and read it through, I couldn't bring myself to really go any further. When things came out of the woodwork with the mass exodus and I actually saw the shady things they were doing with my own eyes, editing this and that and lying about things, and I saw the quality of the sets going down while great "hopeful" sets were being rejected and posted on the forums, I left the site completely, even with remaining subscription time.

And then I found out how they basically s****ed over Lithium Picnic, and I was glad to be done with 'em. To hear that they now don't even pay the girls for their individual sets anymore is rediculous. A good set takes a lot of work, and if it goes on the site, obviously they think it's good enough for people to pay to see, so why isn't it good enough to pay the girls?


----------



## kimmy (Dec 6, 2009)

playboy's not very classy anymore. 

the sad thing about suicidegirls, godsgirls, and playboy; is that they've been advertised as this great thing that gets you friends and this glamourous lifestyle. they don't, they do in fact put young girls in an extremely dangerous situation. 

i'm not downing anyone who is or has applied to be this kind of model. i do however, think that the myth the industry comes with is one that should be debased and the reality of it is one that should be talked about more often. these companies, especially companies like suicidegirls, promise young women easy money. they never tell these girls about the stalkers or predators, they don't make them aware of the fact that sex offenders and deviants will be viewing them naked as they came, and that some of those predators have made a career of tracking down an victimizing women they fall in love with on a visual level.

even if they did still pay per set, is the money worth more than your safety?


----------



## Nicala (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_playboy's not very classy anymore. 

the sad thing about suicidegirls, godsgirls, and playboy; is that they've been advertised as this great thing that gets you friends and this glamourous lifestyle. they don't, they do in fact put young girls in an extremely dangerous situation. 

i'm not downing anyone who is or has applied to be this kind of model. i do however, think that the myth the industry comes with is one that should be debased and the reality of it is one that should be talked about more often. these companies, especially companies like suicidegirls, promise young women easy money. they never tell these girls about the stalkers or predators, they don't make them aware of the fact that sex offenders and deviants will be viewing them naked as they came, and that some of those predators have made a career of tracking down an victimizing women they fall in love with on a visual level.

even if they did still pay per set, is the money worth more than your safety?_

 
You just became my hero.
QFT!


----------



## lilibat (Dec 6, 2009)

I have known girls who were screwed over by suicide girls, had to get a lawyer to use pictures of themselves not even taken for the site because at one point the contracts stated that SG owned their image for a certain period of time. It's exploitative quite above and beyond even what most pornish things are usually accused of. I say that having once been a dancer myself, so I have some personal experience with such things. SG is just bad.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2009)

one of the guys at work has a friend who wants to be 'SG'. i'll make sure i tell him it's not as fantastic as it seems.

Me personally would not do it even if i looked the way they wanted me to.  Purely because i wouldn't be comfortable with any random person seeing me naked like that.  Especially if they do not pay very well and then try and keep your pictures as their own for a long period of time.

So i am personally not into the whole thing.


----------



## BeautyNut (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll pose for anything AS LONG AS Photoshop is around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Photoshop can make ANYONE perfect, but only with the use of digital photo editing. 

Seriously, I'm only kidding about posing for anything.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a friend that is a suicide girl. I think its quite sad. She's a cute girl, but nothing particularly special. Just someone with a few tats will to show her junk. 
I find the whole things screams "i want attention!". She was the kind of girl that was constantly over looked in high school. She was always trying to get mens attention, and being ignored for the typical pretty girls. Well, now she's taken her opportunity to be the "bombshell" and is running with it. Sad thing is, for her, i can see this leading to her doing full out porn. yuck. 

Anyway, my views are obviously shaped by this girl, but i find the whole site sad. I mean, how many girls are on there just to show their bodies for mens approval? 
Also, wasn;t suicide girls for those that were fairly heavy pierced, tattooed ect. ? Now it seems like its for any girl from the mall that has a tattoo.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm gonna argue both sides of the issue here...

Some girls like to show it all, they're exhibitionists. They feel that they're confident with their sexuality and think "classy girls" are just being prudes. They don't care what other people think. On the other hand, girls who prefer to cover up think these exibitionist girls are sluts/whores/skanks and do it for attention. It goes back to that old debate... just because you dress like a slut doesn't mean you are.

You can look at it in two ways with regards to oppression of women. Women who wear "skanky" clothes may feel that it's a kind of female independence or liberation because women are forced to cover up in some cultures (e.g. burkas). Some may think women who show everything are subordinating themselves, and we see them as being "lower" beings (e.g. strippers, prostitutes, etc). Some girls keep it behind closed doors, some don't. To each to their own.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 6, 2009)

^ I agree with what you said.  To each their own!

I use to model in the import car scene (which sometimes is a fine line away from playboy-esque stuff), and people quite easily put the label of "some dumb whore who can't make money any other way" on the girls.  Sure, some were only that, but plenty were nurses, teachers, scientists with husbands or in serious relationships who just enjoyed doing it!  Hell, I'll admit it was soooo fun to get all dolled up with the hair, makeup, and nails and pose for pictures all day long.  I think some people just say it out of jealousy because they wish they were the ones posing on their man's car, heh. 

But definitely SG comes across as very exploitive and the quality has gone down hill.  Even a lot of photographers will refuse to do a shoot if they know it's going to go to SG because of how SG claims ownership over the photos.  But then again... there's plenty of "Guys With Cameras" that love to get their hands on a naked girl to take pictures of with their point and shoots...


----------



## Meisje (Dec 6, 2009)

Porn is porn. I think with SG, they try to present it as alternative and almost feminist, but the bottom line is that it's naked pictures for people to get off to.

I've become disgusted with Deviant Art... you can't browse without seeing tonnes of porn. And I don't consider something porn simply because it contains nudity, either. 

The internet has caused porn to be everywhere and way too accessible. Just from talking to men who grew up in and are growing up in the age when you can get porn 24-7 on the net, I can see that it warps their perception of sexuality and their expectations a bit.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_^ I agree with what you said. To each their own!

I use to model in the import car scene (which sometimes is a fine line away from playboy-esque stuff), and people quite easily put the label of "some dumb whore who can't make money any other way" on the girls. Sure, some were only that, but plenty were nurses, teachers, scientists with husbands or in serious relationships who just enjoyed doing it! Hell, I'll admit it was soooo fun to get all dolled up with the hair, makeup, and nails and pose for pictures all day long. I think some people just say it out of jealousy because they wish they were the ones posing on their man's car, heh. 

But definitely SG comes across as very exploitive and the quality has gone down hill. Even a lot of photographers will refuse to do a shoot if they know it's going to go to SG because of how SG claims ownership over the photos. But then again... there's plenty of "Guys With Cameras" that love to get their hands on a naked girl to take pictures of with their point and shoots..._

 

How did you get into modeling in the import car scene? I love imports and its something I've wanted to do for a long time but I have no idea how to go about getting started?? Any advice and suggestions would be helpful. And thank you for your advice with the SG subject. I agree that the quality has gone way down.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your imput. I do agree to each their own but I just wanted to see other people's take on it. I did also read like you ladies said about them keeping the pictures even if they deny your application. I didn't like that aspect of it either. 

I checked out penthouse website just to see what they say about their applicants and I didn't like the poses that they "require" (like a full frontal shot with you legs spread wide open). It just seems like playboy is more "classy" when it comes to that. I've looked through playboys before and I can't say I remember ever seeing poses like that. But I think playboy is a long shot. So many people try out for it and only few get accepted.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_How did you get into modeling in the import car scene? I love imports and its something I've wanted to do for a long time but I have no idea how to go about getting started?? Any advice and suggestions would be helpful. And thank you for your advice with the SG subject. I agree that the quality has gone way down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm into imports and racing and stuff, so it kinda just stemmed from that... posing with my own car for my own personal use.  Then one summer I didn't have my car because it was in storage in WY and I was living in NJ at the time, but I still wanted to go to shows and the races, so I decided just to model.  My ex was a photographer so we'd just walk around shows and he'd take pictures of me and then that would get a crowd and things started from that.  I'd do private shoots for people with their cars.  Then a few companies picked me up to work some events.  So I did that for about a year, and then got my car back so I went back to the other side of the camera as a photographer for models and events and back to racing my own car.

My advice would be find a GOOD photographer... you might have to pay for the first shoot, but it's so worth it if you find the right person.  The guy I found was awesome and taught me how to pose right for the camera and even some makeup skills.  Try to avoid guys that find you on myspace/facebook/modelmayhem that offer free stuff... most of them are the "GWCs" - Guys With Cameras - that are really just out to pick up girls and really lack the good studio photographic skills to get amazing pictures.  Unfortunately with the digital age there's more and more morons getting into photography for alternative reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So do a shoot, get some hot pictures that you can use to show people.  Check out the local car show scene... car clubs and local magazines/sites are usually looking for models for their thing so that's a way to get into it.  Bikini contests are also good to do (but terrifying, at least it was for me, haha).  I don't know where you live (if you live around NJ or Colorado, let me know, then I can recommend you people and magazines to model for!), but if there's tracks see if they hire people to work events as trophy girls, or performance shops, etc.  

A lot of the time it involves a lot of who you know, and networking.  I never was seriously into it because I was just doing it for fun, but still made a lot of good contacts with some big companies and magazines.  

If you have any other questions, I can try to answer them!   HTH


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 7, 2009)

^ thank you very much for all your info. I live in Northern California (bay area).. So no where near you. lol. I went to the HIN website to see if it had info on there and instead of doing model applications now they want you to sign up on HINcity.com and make a model profile. I am very low on money right now so can't afford a professional photographer at the moment so I think for now I will ask a friend of mine to take pics and see what happens. I will definately also look for car clubs in my area.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 7, 2009)

How would I search for car clubs around me though? Would it come up if I do a google search?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_How would I search for car clubs around me though? Would it come up if I do a google search?_

 
My husband owns a very well known Fortune 500 company in the import scene. Please visit AZHT.net.  They have photoshoots with professional photographers with Subarus, Nissan, Acura, Audi and VW.  I personally think that Import models make shit. There is a 'certain' look that they go for. Mostly latina or Asian. Not really blondes. They really dont get paid much.  My man usually pays 100.00 for a day at HIN or SEMA events. HIN has been cancelled for the rest of the year due to the economy.  Good luck


last year


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_How would I search for car clubs around me though? Would it come up if I do a google search?_

 
That might work... I just knew who was out there from attending shows and what not.

And it's true, most girls aren't paid much... usually companies don't pay much, but you can make up some of that by charging people to take pictures with you and selling signed photos.  I made $50 at Formula D by charging people $1 to take a picture with me, not too bad!  Haha.  And sometimes you can find good deals... I got paid $120 to work a shop's granding opening for 3 hours, and on top of that I sold signed photos, so it was a decent amount of money on the side.  I was working full time as a microbiologist just doing modeling for fun, so I wasn't ultra concerned about income.  But it was nice to take a Saturday afternoon and make more money in a few hours than I did at my full time job in an 8 hour shift.

Most of the models supplement with other modeling and contests winnings (bikini, beauty) and bartending.  And also have jobs or are college students.  I don't think too many are in it for a career.  Frankly the ones who are get a little scary looking after awhile...

And uh... most of the girls I were around were blonde, haha.  I was even blonde for most of it.  It proably really depends on location.  Asians are always a hit, but I know in NJ there were a fair share of white girls in the scene.  The magazine I photographed for, their models were a healthy mix of all races and cultures.  So I wouldn't let that discourage someone... a LOT of guys in the import scene are sick of the typical looking import model so being different can be a plus.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_That might work... I just knew who was out there from attending shows and what not.

And it's true, most girls aren't paid much... usually companies don't pay much, but you can make up some of that by charging people to take pictures with you and selling signed photos.  I made $50 at Formula D by charging people $1 to take a picture with me, not too bad!  Haha.  And sometimes you can find good deals... I got paid $120 to work a shop's granding opening for 3 hours, and on top of that I sold signed photos, so it was a decent amount of money on the side.  I was working full time as a microbiologist just doing modeling for fun, so I wasn't ultra concerned about income.  But it was nice to take a Saturday afternoon and make more money in a few hours than I did at my full time job in an 8 hour shift.

Most of the models supplement with other modeling and contests winnings (bikini, beauty) and bartending.  And also have jobs or are college students.  I don't think too many are in it for a career.  Frankly the ones who are get a little scary looking after awhile...

And uh... most of the girls I were around were blonde, haha.  I was even blonde for most of it.  It proably really depends on location.  Asians are always a hit, but I know in NJ there were a fair share of white girls in the scene.  The magazine I photographed for, their models were a healthy mix of all races and cultures.  So I wouldn't let that discourage someone... a LOT of guys in the import scene are sick of the typical looking import model so being different can be a plus._

 

What magazines? Dsport? Import Tuner? ahhh Formula D. That shit is off the chain. Our driver flipped my car while drifting that event. Im on the west coast. Maybe its different were you are from. For every white girl, I see ten asian girls. We have hired black, latina and white girls before. Just cant be plain looking. Fake boobs are always welcomed. Only hot tattoos. No  tramp stamps. Girls who look like Ursula Mayes or Sasha Singleton.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 9, 2009)

yea I figured that asians would be the ones they mostly hire because of the import scene and all. I'm white but do get dark when i tan, have long dark brown hair and dark reddish brown eyes. I don't have fake boobs.. lol. And unfortunately I don't have huge boobs (34B). I have two tats, but theyre both BIG. I do have one on my lower back but i definately wouldn't call it a "tramp stamp" I consider "tramp stamps" to be tribals or lil butterflies or flowers. (you can check out my tats on the tattoo thread).


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 9, 2009)

Forgot to add in there that its not something i'm looking for as a career. Just something extra on the side to make some extra cash.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_*but what I didn't like was that you only get paid ($500) if you get selected to be "model of the week" or something like that. *_

 
It's not about the money; it's about the _*~art~*!_

Lol, just kidding. 
I do like the idea behind it, though. Most mainstream nude modeling portrays a more classic, tame, pretty look. Suicide Girls shows a sexy side to a more alternative demographic of girls: the outcasts, the hippies, the rockers, the punks. As long as the girls know what they're getting into, then I don't see a problem with it.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_playboy's not very classy anymore. _

 
That's very true. I was looking at a timeline of the playboy editorials and playmates (don't judge me! lol) and it was pretty interesting seeing how the photos and models progressed. The photos were simple and even cute. Then around the mid 80s, someone took a left turn onto Trashy Town and the sets got cheesier and the girls looked "faker".

Here's a link for anyone who's interested: NSFW (boobies and vag) Playboy Playmates


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
Here's a link for anyone who's interested: *NSFW (boobies and vag)* Playboy Playmates_

 

this made me chuckle!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_yea I figured that asians would be the ones they mostly hire because of the import scene and all. I'm white but do get dark when i tan, have long dark brown hair and dark reddish brown eyes. I don't have fake boobs.. lol. And unfortunately I don't have huge boobs (34B). I have two tats, but theyre both BIG. I do have one on my lower back but i definately wouldn't call it a "tramp stamp" I consider "tramp stamps" to be tribals or lil butterflies or flowers. (you can check out my tats on the tattoo thread)._

 
Honestly, I think you should go for it. My really good friend won Miss HIN like a couple years ago. She doesn't have fake boobs.  I have not seen that many skinny girls. Most of the girls have junk in the trunk. Just make sure u have a good tan. Personality goes a long way. Most models are fucken stuck up bitches. When you are at the shows there is a lot of interaction with people. Make sure you are always smiling, blowing kisses, waving and laughing. Have one pair of heels. I mean stripper heels. We always provide the clothes for our girls. Usually beaters with a short ass skirt. A couple years ago we had them in fish net dresses. Imo the pay is crapped. I have been asked multiple times to become a promotional model. I personally don't think its worth it. Wearing those fucken heels all day for 100.00.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Honestly, I think you should go for it. My really good friend won Miss HIN like a couple years ago. She doesn't have fake boobs. I have not seen that many skinny girls. Most of the girls have junk in the trunk. Just make sure u have a good tan. Personality goes a long way. Most models are fucken stuck up bitches. When you are at the shows there is a lot of interaction with people. Make sure you are always smiling, blowing kisses, waving and laughing. Have one pair of heels. I mean stripper heels. We always provide the clothes for our girls. Usually beaters with a short ass skirt. A couple years ago we had them in fish net dresses. Imo the pay is crapped. I have been asked multiple times to become a promotional model. I personally don't think its worth it. Wearing those fucken heels all day for 100.00._

 
Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I noticed on the HINcity website that people were saying there is no such thing as HIN models anymore (directly through HIN). Cuz they used to have a model manager and on their website you used to be able to fill out a model application. So now I'm kind of stuck and not quite sure how to get out there in the scene. I am signed up with a promotion company that I noticed hired girls this last year to be at someones booth at HIN in Pleasanton, CA this past year. However, I noticed the invite on my profile too late and it was all booked up by the time I replied. I'm sure there's a lot of things to get into around here (Bay Area, CA) but I just have no idea where to start. I looked at the website you showed me but it's just for AZ right??


----------



## Penn (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_yea I figured that asians would be the ones they mostly hire because of the import scene and all. I'm white but do get dark when i tan, have long dark brown hair and dark reddish brown eyes. I don't have fake boobs.. lol. *And unfortunately I don't have huge boobs (34B)*. I have two tats, but theyre both BIG. I do have one on my lower back but i definately wouldn't call it a "tramp stamp" I consider "tramp stamps" to be tribals or lil butterflies or flowers. (you can check out my tats on the tattoo thread)._

 
Honestly I think 34B is a good size, there are tricks for making them look bigger too and some import models do use them. Things like tape and doubling your bra. You should go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so worried about girls getting into the modeling scene now a days just because as someone mentioned there are people who are in it for ulterior motives. I was on a car forum and this one member had "it wasn't until I became a photographer that I started getting laid A LOT" in his signature. Now of course, it could be a joke but it still made me feel a little sick.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I noticed on the HINcity website that people were saying there is no such thing as HIN models anymore (directly through HIN). Cuz they used to have a model manager and on their website you used to be able to fill out a model application. So now I'm kind of stuck and not quite sure how to get out there in the scene. I am signed up with a promotion company that I noticed hired girls this last year to be at someones booth at HIN in Pleasanton, CA this past year. However, I noticed the invite on my profile too late and it was all booked up by the time I replied. I'm sure there's a lot of things to get into around here (Bay Area, CA) but I just have no idea where to start. I looked at the website you showed me but it's just for AZ right??_

 
I am not sure about the out sourcing of models. I know they have a model search at HIN and the winner is announced at the last show. My friend traveled with them to all the shows The azht is in AZ. I am pretty positive there are some honda/import forums that are in your area.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_Honestly I think 34B is a good size, there are tricks for making them look bigger too and some import models do use them. Things like tape and doubling your bra. You should go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so worried about girls getting into the modeling scene now a days just because as someone mentioned there are people who are in it for ulterior motives. I was on a car forum and this one member had "it wasn't until I became a photographer that I started getting laid A LOT" in his signature. Now of course, it could be a joke but it still made me feel a little sick._

 
There are a lot of assholes like that in the scene. You have to look at their portfolio. Make sure that they are even good at taking pictures and not just pervs.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^ Those guys piss me the f*ck off (regarding the guys with cameras).  Not only are they just sick, they take away business from legitimate photographers who aren't out just to get laid.  That's why I always avoided places like model mayhem or having a public myspace because I got sick of requests from freaks wanting shoots.  It's also another reason why I really started photographing models in the scene, so many girls have come to me and said how nice it is to work with someone who they know aren't trying to get in their pants at the shoot.  Those idiots are really destroying photography one by one... decreasing rates, etc.

I am a 34B as well... and yep, totally many ways to make them look bigger!  The biggest trick in the book is double push up bras.  I also had those silicone stick on bras that I would wear, and I would look easily like a very full C/small D when I also added a few bras.  Of course, the minute I had to wear a bikini top my boobs nearly disappeared into my chest, LOL!  Some people I went to high school with started a rumor that I got implants becuase they would see pics of me in a bikini, and then ones of me with bras on and just assumed I got implants in between all of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Becca - I shot for RIX Magazine for one year as a staff photog.  I've been published in PAS and Nissan Sport, but it was just freelance car shoots/articles/crap.

And yeah, I'll agree about the other models being bitches.  It's a lot of competition.  I remember when I did a NOPI bikini contest... holy hell most of the NOPI Chics were downright RUDE!!  There's some sweethearts, but they are outnumbered by the bitches.  The guys usually don't see this, it comes out when there's other girls around.  I would just kill them with kindness, it just confuses most of them.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_Honestly I think 34B is a good size, there are tricks for making them look bigger too and some import models do use them. Things like tape and doubling your bra. You should go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so worried about girls getting into the modeling scene now a days just because as someone mentioned there are people who are in it for ulterior motives. *I was on a car forum and this one member had "it wasn't until I became a photographer that I started getting laid A LOT" in his signature.* Now of course, it could be a joke but it still made me feel a little sick._

 
yea that is just disguisting. I hate people like that. ugh. Thank you for your encouragement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_I am not sure about the out sourcing of models. I know they have a model search at HIN and the winner is announced at the last show. My friend traveled with them to all the shows The azht is in AZ. I am pretty positive there are some honda/import forums that are in your area._

 
Cool. thank you for all your info. With the model search at HIN to you HAVE to travel to all of the shows to do it or can you just do it at the shows in your state??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_^^^ Those guys piss me the f*ck off (regarding the guys with cameras). Not only are they just sick, they take away business from legitimate photographers who aren't out just to get laid. That's why I always avoided places like model mayhem or having a public myspace because I got sick of requests from freaks wanting shoots. It's also another reason why I really started photographing models in the scene, so many girls have come to me and said how nice it is to work with someone who they know aren't trying to get in their pants at the shoot. Those idiots are really destroying photography one by one... decreasing rates, etc.

I am a 34B as well... and yep, totally many ways to make them look bigger! The biggest trick in the book is double push up bras. I also had those silicone stick on bras that I would wear, and I would look easily like a very full C/small D when I also added a few bras. *Of course, the minute I had to wear a bikini top my boobs nearly disappeared into my chest, LOL!* Some people I went to high school with started a rumor that I got implants becuase they would see pics of me in a bikini, and then ones of me with bras on and just assumed I got implants in between all of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!!! I know exactly what you mean!!! i have the same problem! lol! Thank you for all of you help/info. And definately many thanks to your tips on how to make the boobs look bigger.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 12, 2010)

6 or7 years ago, they had good looking models.  When I went back to the site literally years later, the standards had dropped dramatically. They have been sued multiple times as well.  I would skip it,  posing nude for the world to see is stupid because you may want to get a non-nude job but are turned down once those photos get  out.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 12, 2010)

Like everyone else has said, there are just too many shady rumors about SC to even go near that stuff IMO. It's like Lime Crime makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, I get the whole being a strong woman in control of ones sexuality thing. But this is not it, this is just another example of girls being used and exploited for mens viewing pleasure. That has nothing to do with liberation or feminism.


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_My husband owns a very well known Fortune 500 company in the import scene. Please visit AZHT.net.  They have photoshoots with professional photographers with Subarus, Nissan, Acura, Audi and VW.  I personally think that Import models make shit. There is a 'certain' look that they go for. Mostly latina or Asian. Not really blondes. They really dont get paid much.  My man usually pays 100.00 for a day at HIN or SEMA events. HIN has been cancelled for the rest of the year due to the economy.  Good luck


last year



_

 
$100, not to sound rude but wow that is low. I worked at a Dunlop booth in 2007 and made a lot more.

The money isn't there in the import industry any longer, and there are a lot of girls that will model for free. I have a few girls friends that are into the import modeling scene and are rather upset they aren't getting work because they charge $$ and a lot of companies will just go with girls that do it for cheap or free. Which is one reason the quality of models have gone down.


----------

